# Rattle Traps???



## Bub (Jan 5, 2008)

I fished Rattle Traps last spring for the first time and have no exciting news to report. Too early to tell if these baits will continue to find a home in my box. I'm going to give them an honest try again this spring. Anybody else catching fish on these-in Ohio?? If so, tell me what type of water clarity, temp, depth and retreive speed you have had the most luck with. Thanks.


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

My favorite lure. Fish over weeds.


----------



## dKilla (May 1, 2007)

I have an entire tackle drawer full of them from striper fishing in the Chesapeake where I grew up. I caught some fish on em here last year. Late spring once the water clears up a bit. Medium speed pump n pause kinda retrieve. Fish ususally hit on the pause/fall. Seem to work best when LM are staging on deeper flats...obviously they don't work to well around heavy cover. Great bait to throw when LM are on beds. I also have some floating rattle traps that worked well for river smallies. Usually cast up current and retrieve steadily downstream just a little faster than the current.

I don't see why they wouldn't work well for muskies...they seem to hit any other bass crankbait readily.


----------



## muskieseeker (Oct 19, 2005)

They are an excellent bait down on cave run in early spring. I have fished them in ohio every spring for years and have never caught a muskie in ohio on 1.


----------



## Bub (Jan 5, 2008)

muskieseeker said:


> They are an excellent bait down on cave run in early spring. I have fished them in ohio every spring for years and have never caught a muskie in ohio on 1.


I have to wonder if we stocked a lake with the same fish they put in Cave if we would have a Trap bite!? For some reason I think so.


----------



## esox62 (May 19, 2006)

i never got one on them either.. i give em a shot each spring , but nada...


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

great river bait for pike and sauguye!!! just ask RATTLETRAPREX!!!


----------



## esox62 (May 19, 2006)

yep,meant to say that..got many pike on them in the cuyahoga. but no pike or musk in west branch.


----------



## gsteel (Feb 16, 2008)

Cave Run warms quicker than it does around here. So try them abit later.


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

They seem like they would work on deep water when fish want to suspend off the bottom. Tough to troll with depth contours and vibs dont cut it.


----------

